# Woodgate and 1770



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys,

My partner and I are going on holidays for a couple of weeks in mid to late March and I have the all clear to take my Kayak     . We are planning on staying a week in Woodgate and then a week in 1770.

Just wanted some tips on where to go and what to target at that time of year?

Ben


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

You're a lucky man Ben!!!
Enjoy the holiday!!


----------



## seabear (Jan 12, 2007)

Ben
Stay close to shore.
I go to 1770 about 10 times a year.
I never kayak out in open waters while fishing.
There's just too many SHARKS.
Go up any of the creeks you can find.
There's plenty variety up them creeks to keep you amused.
Great place for a holiday.
be safe while having fun.
Cheers Tez


----------

